# Problem: Text rechts neben der Tabelle



## Cusco (4. Juni 2005)

Hi,

bei allen meinen Tabellen, wird neuer Text/Grafik (z.B. Banner) rechts neben der Tabelle angezeigt, das soll aber unter der Tabelle angezeigt werden. Ich habe mich bis her immer damit beholfen, Zeilen sinnlosen Text zu schreiben in der Farbe des Hintergrundes z.B.:

<pre>
0
1
2
</pre>

so lange bis der Text/Grafik unterhalb der Tabelle war. Das kann doch nicht die Lösung sein, zumal man den Sinnlosen Text sehen kann, wenn man die Tabelle makiert oder den HIntergrund ausschaltet, z.B. mit dem Amiga-Browser AWeb ist der Sinnlose Text dann zu sehen.

Was mache ich falsch bzw. wie berichtigt man das?


----------



## Cusco (4. Juni 2005)

Hier ein Demo meines Problems


----------



## Comenius (4. Juni 2005)

Hi Cusco,

  Kannst du beim nächsten mal vielleicht deinen Code mit posten, sonst tut man sich immer recht schwer das Problem zu verstehen.

  Überhaupt habe ich dein Frage noch nicht so recht verstanden.

  So wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe, möchtest du das alles untereinander steht, richtig?

  01cent:
  02cent:
  05cent:
  10cent:
  20cent:
  50cent:
  01euro:
  02euro:

  Falls das nicht das richtige war, versuche doch bitte nochmal dein Anliegen etwas genauer (am besten mit Code) zu beschreiben.

  Gruss
  Commi


----------



## Cusco (4. Juni 2005)

Comenius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi Cusco,
> 
> Kannst du beim nächsten mal vielleicht deinen Code mit posten, sonst tut man sich immer recht schwer das Problem zu verstehen.
> 
> ...




Nein die Tabelle selber ist nicht das Problem, hat aber damit zu Tun. Aber neben derTabelle rechts werden 2 Links und 2Banner angezeigt (Beim IE nach Rechts scrollen), diese Sachen sollen normal unter die Tabelle, es ist "Text" Ausserhalb der Tabelle, den ich nur mit den geposteten Trick unter die Tabelle bekommen kann. Und dazu brauch ich Hilfe

Edit:
ich muss diesen Trick mit diesen Sinnlosen Text Anwenden in der Zeilenanzahl die auch die Tabelle hat:

<pre>
0
1
2
...
</pre>

Um die Links und die Banner unterhalb der Tabelle zu bekommen. Die Banner und die Links erscheinen aber nicht bei jeden Browser neben der Tabelle bei AWeb z.B: ist es ganz normal darunter


----------



## Comenius (4. Juni 2005)

Hi,

 Nun habe ich dein Problem verstanden, aber mir fehlt immer noch der Code...

 normalerweise funktioniert es so:

 Tabelle 

 <br>

 Banner

 Gruss
 Commi


----------



## Cusco (4. Juni 2005)

Comenius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Nun habe ich dein Problem verstanden, aber mir fehlt immer noch der Code...
> 
> ...



So mache ich es ja auch ich habe sogar <p> unter der Tabelle zu stehen, an bei der Code


----------



## Comenius (4. Juni 2005)

Hmmm....

 Ich weiss ja nicht was du da dann gemacht hast, aber mit einem normalen Zeilenumbruch (<br>)

 stellt er die Banner unter die Tabelle:


```
<table border=1 cellspacing=2 cellpadding=1 align="left" summary="Numismatische Daten">
 <tr>
 <td><div align="center"><b>Daten</b>:</div></td>
 <td><div align="center"><b>1Cent</b></div></td>
 <td><div align="center"><b>2Cent</b></div></td>
 <td><div align="center"><b>5Cent</b></div></td>
 <td><div align="center"><b>10Cent</b></div></td>
 <td><div align="center"><b>20Cent</b></div></td>
 <td><div align="center"><b>50Cent</b></div></td>
 <td><div align="center"><b>1Euro</b></div></td>
 <td><div align="center"><b>2Euro</b></div></td>
 </tr>
 
 ...
 
 <tr>
 <td>Randgestaltung</td>
 <td><div align="center">glatt</div></td>
 <td><div align="center">glatt mit umlaufender Rillw</div></td>
 <td><div align="center">glatt</div></td>
 <td><div align="center">grob geriffelt (Wellenstruktur)</div></td>
 <td><div align="center">glatt oghne Randprägung</div></td>
 <td><div align="center">grob geriffelt (Wellensrtuktur)</div></td>
 <td><div align="center">unterbrochen geriffelt</div></td>
 <td><div align="center">verschiedene Randschriften, fein geriffelt</div></td>
 </tr>
 </table>
 
 <br>
 
 <h4>
 <a href="Euro_Sammeln.html#Index">Zur&uuml;ck zum Index</a>
 </h4>
 
 <center>
 <script language="JavaScript" SRC="http://www.netspacer.de/include.php?s=banner_js&uid=369"></script><br>
 
 <script language="JavaScript" SRC="http://www.netspacer.de/include.php?s=banner_js&uid=369"></script>
 
 <br>
 
 <h3><a href="http://www.emuenzen.de/cgi-bin/links/linkliste.cgi" target="_blank"><b>Hier zu einer guten M&uuml;nzen-Linkliste</b></a></h3>
 
 <p>
 <script language="Javascript" src="http://www.counteruniverse.de/c.php?id=507961&amp;vid=874096" type="text/javascript">
 </script>
 <noscript><a href="http://www.counteruniverse.de" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.counteruniverse.de/p.php?id=507961&amp;vid=874096" alt="kostenloser Counter"></a></noscript>
 </p>
 </center>
 
 </body>
 </html>
```
 

 Gruss
 Commi


----------



## Cusco (4. Juni 2005)

Comenius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hmmm....
> 
> Ich weiss ja nicht was du da dann gemacht hast, aber mit einem normalen Zeilenumbruch (<br>)
> 
> ...



Nein macht er leider nicht, bei einen Normalen Umbruch, knallt er das Trozdem rechts rann. Bei dir geht das? Ich vermute dann das das mit dem Zeilen umbrüchen der HTML-Datei zu tun  hat, ANSI-Text-Umbruche sind beim Amiga und Windows verschieden, Windows benutzt 2 Zeichen und Amiga nur 1 Zeichen mit dem ASC-Code 10 oder 13. Nun könnte es sein das der Mix-Wechsel zwischen Windows HTML-Editor (HTML-Format heist das Prog) und Amiga (Allround Texteditor GoldED ATX) daran schuld ist, das immer in den verschiedenen Formaten gespeichert wird und es deshalb zu Fehlern vielleicht schon beim Laden kommt.


----------



## Comenius (4. Juni 2005)

Dann würde ich vorschlagen es einfach so zu lassen wie es ist... Denn so funktioniert es ja auch.

 Gruss
 Commi


----------

